# Audi tt taga top any buddy??



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Has any buddy ever done this.I seen it once on the web just a pic .I just want to know what it would take to do.I tried some body shops and they said they would not cut the center section of the roof out:beer:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

you'de have to cage the car first. you'de need the support, without the roof in tact your car would not be in too good shape structurally, or in the event of a rollover.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i would think if you started with a roadster and grafted the hatch and roof from the b-pillar back it might be doable since the roadster chassis in reinforced and already has rollbars...

but i dunno... it would be a lot of work and you'd be hard pressed to keep the TT's smooth and rounded roof lines with a targa top


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

not to mention cars that even get so much as "aftermarket sun roofs" are prone to leak! I know many a supra owner who have wet a$$es in the morning when they go out to their car!! 

Don't get me wrong, i've thought about this for a while, its just a ton of work. I always joke that if i hit the lotter i'll keep my tt and targa top it, along with buy an r8 or two.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah cutting the roof isnt such a good idea withour reinforcement. The roof doesnt look like a bubble for no reason:sly:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The pic I seen had a pretty thick bar at the back of the hatch


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This might work as the reinforcement bars on the roof are along the outer edge, forming a square. I only know this because when someone jumped on my roof the dents stopped there (and that's what the body shop told me. (see pic below for reference)

The problem I see with the targa top would be to maintain the proper curvature of it so that it doesn't make the roofline look flat.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Some can argue that the guy that did this had innovation balls but not exactly the follow through to explain his ideas and publish how he did them.

His name was like ChopTT on AudiWorld and maybe on here. He was from Vermont and loved to fight with everyone.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

As I recall, audi brought a Targa TT Concept to one of the international car shows back in the early days. Just don't remember when. It was quite nice.

cheers


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I wise their is more info or some on who has done it I have been looking around but nothing I tried a couple body shops and the won't to it. Think it looks sexy


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

search and you shall find:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3608353-targa-top-tt&highlight=targa

http://www.nurido.com/autos/audi/auditt/audittprototypen.html

that guy got banned that I was talking about and the first post is his car... he cut the roof off...

and the crazy guys DIY: http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=17251559


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

brb, 14" gas demo saw is warming up, i'll let ya know how it goes


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> Some can argue that the guy that did this had innovation balls but not exactly the follow through to explain his ideas and publish how he did them.
> 
> His name was like ChopTT on AudiWorld and maybe on here. He was from Vermont and loved to fight with everyone.


Thats the guy who has the Q7 grill on the TT bumper


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

You are all talking about stjacket, who did a lot of controversial things to his TT. That said, I still like the clear roof he made...


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> You are all talking about stjacket, who did a lot of controversial things to his TT. That said, I still like the clear roof he made...


lol yea, he's a joker 


:beer: to him.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

found some of the pics he had


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

DurTTy said:


> found some of the pics he had



If that were my car, i would have lowered the damn thing first before hacking the roof up!! my god its like that tt is lifted!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does any buddy know how to get a hold of this guy my roof needs a good chop job and for lifted you should see my tt 2 years ago at wateriest two tone silver and black under the revo tent stock springs on 19s that sucked my springs came the next day h&rs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure if it is just the angle, but the roof looks flat to me


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I'm not sure if it is just the angle, but the roof looks flat to me


now that you mention it, it does! :sly:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

If I recall, the design studio that originally made the TT built this...it's called the "Open Sky" concept. They took a roadster chassis and grafted the coupe body work onto it.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

Murderface said:


> If I recall, the design studio that originally made the TT built this...it's called the "Open Sky" concept. They took a roadster chassis and grafted the coupe body work onto it.


what wheels look like those, anyone?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> what wheels look like those, anyone?


I found these by BBS, theyre really close in similarity, except the BBS is 10 spoke, and the pic is 8.

Anyways, I kinda like the way that looks, but im assuming its would be wiser and safer if it were done on a roadster vs a coupe so you dont ruin structure integrity??


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

i think they look hot as targa tops, its just a whole lot of work!!!!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

They're BBS RSII's:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

A4 1.8 Turbo said:


> now that you mention it, it does! :sly:


yea the roof wasnt 100% curved, but from other pictures he had, it did have some curve to it. 

if i recall, he actually put some flex into the Lexan. 

he also had some pics up to the sky from within the cabin, actually looked nice, with a decent tint.


i think to get a proper curve to the lexan, it probably has to be heat treated.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

thank you, @murderface.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

he didn't do the same as the pics above, did he? he just cut around the supports in the roof.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Murderface said:


> They're BBS RSII's:


My favorite bbs wheels. Concave=sex


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

what do you want to know:wave:
:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hodfolly said:


> what do you want to know:wave:
> :beer:


Everything mwahahaha >


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

i used a torch to thermo form the lexan to the roof shape the best i could. the biggest issue i ran into was the front seal. but, be aware, i delted the delte and bought the last roof pannel in the world left from audi..... 1 year ago.
i think i might have the old lexan roof somewheres. i might have chucked it during a recent move.

but if i had to do it all over again, which i wouldn't, i would put in a new large ass bettle sunroof. 

the seal in the front needs to be semi ridged made of aluminum. in the shape of a lower case (h).

i made alot of mistakes when i did mine, but i have never had a issue with the winsheild or anything else with the frame.

not to mention i have jumped the car rallying more times then most here have had a CEL.
the targa made a nice escape hatch.......

but if you really want to be cool and shave a ton of weight when you want, remove your rear hatch. 4 bolts and 7 wires, not to bad if you make a cannon plug harness...


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you live any where near ma and would u do it if I paid u to do it:beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

That's cool Murder, never saw the Open Sky concept :thumbup: I always contemplated getting a second hatch; I'd remove the window and leave it open, or maybe use closeable slats. It'd be awesome for the summer


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> That's cool Murder, never saw the Open Sky concept :thumbup: I always contemplated getting a second hatch; I'd remove the window and leave it open, or maybe use closeable slats. It'd be awesome for the summer


Yeah no loud wind noise when the windows are down


----------



## hodfolly (Jun 15, 2010)

the open sky concept is not a option for the coupe. that concept started as a roadster. if you were to do that to your TT you would have a bent unibody in a hurry. you must leave the side supports, front and rear supports alone. the roof pannel is just a thin peice of stamped galvanzied steel. its held on by 16 rivets and some glue from the factory.

if you realy want it done, and are willing to drive, im in vt. pay what you want when its done. you buy materials though, and i can make you a rear seat delte with bar when your up. and if your cool, i might even show you my propane/gasoline hybrid 1.8t.

happy holidays everyone, 
:beer:


----------

